# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Обнаружена новая атака на пользователей браузера Chrome

## olejah

Исследователи в области безопасности Proofpoint предупреждают, что недавно была замечена кампания по распространению вредоносных программ, ориентированная на пользователей браузера Chrome на компьютерах на базе Windows.

Новый вид атаки был замечен экспертами в декабре, когда они обнаружили, что один из взломанных сайтов пытается загрузить файл Chrome_Font.exe на компьютер пользователей. Сайт, который обнаружили исследователи Proofpoint был скомпрометирован небезызвестной цепочки EITest. Стало быть, он пытался загрузить файл на компьютеры жертв только после запуска ряда механизмов фильтрации.

Как выяснили эксперты, злоумышленники таким образом атакуют пользователей браузера Chrome на операционных системах Windows. Как только пользователь заходит на вредоносный сайт, используя этот браузер, скрипт, внедренный в страницу делает текст нечитаемым и пользователю отображается уведомление, предлагающее скачать и установить новые шрифты для корректного отображения.

«Схема заражения довольно проста: если пользователь отвечает определенным критериям (User-Agent, страна, из которой пользователь, т.п.) скрипт встраивается в страницу скомпрометированного сайта и видоизменяет ее. Цель заключается в том, чтобы заставить пользователя скачать и установить якобы шрифты для правильного отображения страницы» - объясняет эксперт Proofpoint.

Исследователи также обнаружили, что скомпрометированные сайты будут пытаться заразить и пользователей Internet Explorer, но только более стандартным методом, через набор эксплоитов.

Атака на пользователей Chrome использует хранение всех данных между HTML-тегов в массиве, затем заменяя их на “&#0”. Так как неверный символ ISO, браузер будет отображать вместо него «кракозябры».

Пользователям отображается уведомление о том, что не хватает шрифта «HoeflerText» (такое название было при анализе атаки экспертами Proofpoint). Также пользователям говорится, что они должны немедленно установить этот шрифт. Уведомление нельзя закрыть с помощью кнопки «x», а вредоносная программа начнет выполняться сразу после того, как пользователь согласиться установить шрифт.

Proofpoint предполагает, что кампания началась 10 декабря 2016 года, файл Chrome_Font.exe детектируется как Fleercivet.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

